

Ask HN: Methods of Self-Discovery - gutini

Simply put, I'm eager to learn more about myself. And I'd rather not wait around or aimlessly look.<p>For example, I've recently read a bunch on the Meyers-Briggs Type Indicator as well as discussions on introversion. These topics have definitely impacted my approach towards life and work.<p>Are there are any other ideas/frameworks that may clue me in on how to best understand myself?<p>With regards to professional passions, posts like these (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2725893 &#38; http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2726119) promote the "go find what you're interested in and do that" approach. Seems pretty haphazard to me, especially for someone who has a lot of varied interests.
======
cwp
I'd suggest putting yourself in a different context for a while. Go live a
foreign country for a year. Get a summer job on a construction site. Do a bike
tour across a continent. Spend a winter as a ski-bum. Spend a summer fighting
forest fires or planting trees. Join a soccer team. Take up skydiving. Dive
deep into the local club scene. The idea is to put yourself in an unfamiliar
and preferably uncomfortable situation for long enough that you learn to deal
with them. In the process you'll learn a lot about yourself.

------
fractallyte
A superb Russian science fiction novel with many themes related to your
question: [http://lib.ru/RUFANT/SAWCHENKO/savchenko_selfdiscovery_ok-
en...](http://lib.ru/RUFANT/SAWCHENKO/savchenko_selfdiscovery_ok-engl.txt)

Of course, it's even better in print...

------
blackboxxx
Have you tried Rejection Therapy? <http://rejectiontherapy.com>

